# fuel balance weight or a misplaced motor mount in trunk?



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

In my Maxima trunk, just thought about this. I noticed right after getting the car that I have what looks to be a motor mount type thing under a cover behind my rear seat (maybe a fuel balancer for handling or something) looks a lot like a out of place motor mount! I know or guess it has some purpose of course I would just like to know what it does?


Thanks

Donnie H.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

DonaldHays said:


> In my Maxima trunk, just thought about this. I noticed right after getting the car that I have what looks to be a motor mount type thing under a cover behind my rear seat (maybe a fuel balancer for handling or something) looks a lot like a out of place motor mount! I know or guess it has some purpose of course I would just like to know what it does?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Hmm....I think that is something unique to the automatics. There is a maxima meet in OKC today Donald; you gonna be there?


----------



## DonaldHays (Jul 22, 2004)

I have been wondering what the heck that thing is since I got the car (I still say it looks like a factory worker got a little too much sun and a few drops too much of alcohol in there system and mounted a motor mount in a few of our trunks) oh well. Wish I could make the Maxima meet but I will be leaving to go down to Houston around 5am. Maybe and hope I can catch the next one would be sweet! 

Thanks for the invite

Donnie H.

I think my Maxima thinks it's a camel it has a hump in its trunk?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a road noise isolator that was installed only in the GXE models. the SE models didn't have them.. it's simply a huge weight with some squishy rubber bushings in it to absorb road noise and vibrations from the rear trunk area and effectively decrease road noise inside the cabin of the car.

you can remove it with no ill effects. just be sure to patch the four mounting holes in the floor of the car.


----------

